# Labor day weekend Trinity river



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Well this is from Sep 3rd Saturday morning, rod & reel fishing looking for big cats. It was slow fishing, only caught this one flathead and a couple small blue's and gar of course. Kept the blue's, one small gator gar, and CPR the one flathead. Gar and crabs were BAD! Fun day on the water as always! 

Red


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Any day out on the water is a good day! Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Where do you launch from?


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Just depends, I launched from HWY 59 this day. But I launch from the Wallisville Locks all the way up to the Dam, just depends on where I can get in or what the flow rate is.

Red


----------

